# Accessing TiVo over Internet for novices?



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2005)

I seem to have got the notion that it might be possible to access your tivo over the Internet?

I have just bought a house overseas, and it would be pretty cool to be able to access the TiVo from there, as I don't speak the loca lingo.

My PC experience extends to re-installing Windows and a new HD.

Is this something I could do, or is there someone can do this for me?


----------



## pdowland (Feb 21, 2005)

Do you have a network card (wired/wireless) in your TiVo?

If not, you will need to have this installed. It is not difficult and there are many thread on this on this board.

Once installed you can add TiVoWeb which will give you a great web interface


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2005)

I thought I'd read about having to take the HD out and instal it on a PC and edit some files?

So assuming I install a network card (I have a USB one spare, but probably not suitable?). Then I can access the TiVo HD over the internet and 'see' the programmes as files and download them?


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

Or, you can get a SlingBox.


----------



## pdowland (Feb 21, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I thought I'd read about having to take the HD out and instal it on a PC and edit some files?
> 
> So assuming I install a network card (I have a USB one spare, but probably not suitable?). Then I can access the TiVo HD over the internet and 'see' the programmes as files and download them?


You'll need to do that as well (to get the drivers etc. installed). The Web interface gives a good equivalent to your TiVo menus but will not give access to the video files. The Slingbox is an excellent idea - do a search on these forums. Alternatively you will need to look elsewhere for help on getting the video out of TiVo (these will be BIG files)!.


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

I definitely think the slingbox is a more attractive idea. You not only get to control your TiVo (just as if you were there with it) but you also get to watch the programs from it over the internet. Remote viewing  If you were to use TiVoWeb, all you get is the ability to control what your TiVo does. You don't get to watch it.

For the slingbox approach you'll need a slingbox, a router suitable for your internet connection type, and broadband (DSL or Cable - you'll get a DSL or Cable modem). Hopefully there's someone "back home" who can switch things off and on in the case of a problem.


----------

